# Amiaud mini carpo inox



## Carphunter' (19. Dezember 2007)

hi leute|wavey:

muss mir wohl ode übel n neues pos zulegen.
nachdem ich mich eigentlich für das fox horizon pod entschieden habe(noch nicht gekauft) bin ich doch wieder ins grübeln gekommen. war bei meinem fachhändler und hab mir das mach angeguckt. 
naja, erster eindruck:-eigentlich n ziemlich kleines ding.
                             - steht n bische wackelig(kann aber auch daran liegen, da es im laden aufm fußboden kein halt findet.)

nunja. preis+ tasche so um die 130-150 euro.........
hab in letzter zeit aber auch bei ebay und diversen anderen läden immer wieder gebrauchte(aber immer beschriebn top zustand) mini carpo inox rodpod´s von einem preis um die 100 euro verkauft wurden. find´s den supa für so´n pod.n bekannter von mir hat das pod auch, und muss sagen ich war überzeugt. leider ist der immoment nicht zu erreichen, um ewentuell n paar fragen zu stellen.

nu wollt ich euch fragen, ob jemand mit diesem pod fischt, und mir etwas über das pod sagn kann.#h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

130-150Euro ist doch günstig für das Pod...
hab es etwas teurer in erinnerung.
Kann dir zu dem Pod eingendlich nichts sagen, aber ich wollt mir vorgestern das *Amiaud carpo inox* *extreme* bei ebay schnappen und wurde leicht überboten mit meinem Preis, find diese Pods klasse und die sollen recht stabil und langlebig sein nur halt etwas schwer, da sie aus Edelstahl sind.


----------



## Carphunter' (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

jep..... da hab ich auch gesehen. das mit den langen beinen. das ist doch auch für glaub 101 euro weggegangen. is eigentlich das gleiche bloß eben mit langen beinen. un vom aussehen her kommst ja auch gut


----------



## FischAndy1980 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*



Carphunter' schrieb:


> das ist doch auch für glaub 101 euro weggegangen.


 
ja das mit den langen Beinen genau... 
nur ist das nicht nur für ein hunderter weggegangen, sondern für 250


----------



## Carphunter' (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> nur ist das nicht nur für ein hunderter weggegangen, sondern für 250



oh. naja, das ist das ja in den letzen 2-3 stunden aber noch ziemlich hochgegangen|bigeyes

ich glaub da reicht mir das "mini". ich angle eh sehr selten an fließgewässer, und an kleineren seen kommt so´n großes teil ja auch net so gut


----------



## Matthias87 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

Wenn das für 100€ verkauft wurde muss das aber schon länger gebraucht worden sein, der kostet neu um die 390€.Sind mit Abstand die besten rodpods auf dem markt finde ich, den gibts auch als Stahl-version der kostet um die 240€.


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

Hallo
ich hab mir auch so ein mini carp'o bei ebay geschossen,wird aber wohl nur mein ersatzpod werden,bin nicht so richtig überzeugt davon.das kommt aber wahrscheinlich davon,dass ich als "haupt"-pod stormpoles,buzzerbars und tripod-adapter benutze.die kann man universeller verstellen!
jedoch für 100EUR geht das amiaud dennoch in ordnung
mfg Andy


----------



## Carphunter' (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

naja.... für 100 glocken hab denk ich auch, das der preis super ist, dennoch wollt ich fragen, ob man das pod ohne bedenken gebraucht kaufen kann. es ist ja soooo robust, das man da keine bedenken haben sollte oder.


----------



## magic feeder (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

mit den amiaud pods kannst du nichts falsch machen....ich habe auch eins und bin sehr zufrieden....ok...schwer sind sie da sie aus edelstahl sind aber das kommt auf jeden fall der langlebigkeit zugute....


----------



## Carphunter' (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*



magic feeder schrieb:


> ok...schwer sind sie da sie aus edelstahl sind aber das kommt auf jeden fall der langlebigkeit zugute....



ich find, schwere pod´s gerade besser, das die eine extreme standfestigkeit haben. naja werd versuchen mal günstug eins zu bekommen. wenn nich werd ich n bische sparen müssn


----------



## esox82 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

kauf dir 6 stormpoles zu 15EUR
           2 tripod adapter zu 5EUR
und      2 buzzerbars zu 15EUR

dann hast du ein rod pod für 130EUR,das du in allen situationen gebrauchen kannst!


----------



## Carphunter' (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*



esox82 schrieb:


> kauf dir 6 stormpoles zu 15EUR
> 2 tripod adapter zu 5EUR
> und      2 buzzerbars zu 15EUR
> 
> dann hast du ein rod pod für 130EUR,das du in allen situationen gebrauchen kannst!



hmmmmm..... neeeee damit kann ich mich üüüüberhaupt nicht anfreunden. ich will schon n ordentliches pod haben. lange stormpoles, die man dazu nutzt n pod als highpod aufzustellen ok. aba net sooo, kann ich überhaupt net leidn.......sry:m


----------



## esox82 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

dann nimm halt kurze banksticks
oder wenn es unbedingt ein pod sein soll,dann das ultimate tri angle pod!
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...26324&osCsid=91d68dc3014d6915bde5a380a035a7d8

ich hab das auch,wenn ich auf kurze distanz an unserem see angele,echt sein geld wert!


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

kann das denn sein, dass das "mini" in der bezeichnung was damit zu tun hat, dass es sich um ein kleines pod handelt und dass es deswegen so viel billiger ist wie die andern amiaud pods???? |kopfkrat

ich finds aber auf den bildern auch geil :m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*



esox82 schrieb:


> dann nimm halt kurze banksticks
> oder wenn es unbedingt ein pod sein soll,dann das ultimate tri angle pod!
> http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...26324&osCsid=91d68dc3014d6915bde5a380a035a7d8
> 
> ich hab das auch,wenn ich auf kurze distanz an unserem see angele,echt sein geld wert!


 

GENAU, ich fische das ultimate auch, allerdings nur am kanal oder vom BOOT da es auch auf glattem untergrund (boden vom boot, steinschüttung) super steht...
und bei dem preis kannst du nix falsch machen...
ansonsten fische ich eh einzelaufbau da du damit eh am besten auf jede situation vorbereitet bist...

grüße und frohes fest

mirco


----------



## SteffenG (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

also ich Fische das gleiche pod von Amiaud ist echt gut für 100 € kannst du es ruhig nehmen da mchst du nichts falsch !!!Wenn du es nicht an großen Seen brauchst und es nicht im Wasser aufstellen musst ist es ok !!

Weil für im Wasser und als highpod version ist es defenitiv nichts werde mir noch ein Grand Sniper zulegen als ausweich Pod aber anonsten fische ich weiterhin mit dem Amiaud !!


----------



## Carphunter' (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

naja....... is eben immer das problem mit dem geld als schüler. aber da ein bekanter(den ich nicht erreichen kann) das gleiche pod fisch, un ich das schonmal in aktion gesehen hab, war ich doch relativ überzeugt von dem pod. und weil das komplett aus edelstahl ist, und nix an plastik dranne ist, hat es ja eine hohe lebendsdauer. standfestigkeit ist ja bei den pod´s von amiaud ja eh kein thema. will eben ein ordentliches pod haben. hätt ich das geld, würd ich mir das grand sniper holen. ich könnt zwar sparen, aber warum das sniper holen wenn das mini carpo vielleicht besser ist, und weniger dafür bezahlen muss. wenn man von den neupreisen ausgeht, ist ja das mini carpo auch der klare sieger

hmmmmm, garnich so leicht. will aber nicht nochmal 2x kaufen|kopfkrat


----------



## SteffenG (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

wie gesagt da machst du nichts verkehrt mit dem Amiaud was noch zu empfehlen ist aber teurer ist eins von Fishcon aber die entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehemen !!
Wobei das Amiaud für 100 € braucht man normal nicht zu überlegen nimm es bevor ich es nehme :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Carphunter' (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

hehe.......:m

naja. als die 3 für 100euro rausgegangen sind hatte ich leiiiiider kein geld

jetzt muss ich warten, bis wieder eins reinkommt.....

danke für eure postings#6


----------



## SteffenG (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

kein problem für das sind wir ja da wenn du mir deine email schickst kann ich dir BIlder zuschicken vom amiaud !!!


----------



## esox82 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*



Jan Lintermanns schrieb:


> kann das denn sein, dass das "mini" in der bezeichnung was damit zu tun hat, dass es sich um ein kleines pod handelt und dass es deswegen so viel billiger ist wie die andern amiaud pods???? |kopfkrat
> 
> ich finds aber auf den bildern auch geil :m


 
also ich hab das basic mini oder mini basic und muss schon sagen,dass es sehr niedrig ist und die distanz zwischen den buzzbars kann man nur auf 1,2m verstellen.jedoch wiegt es aber nur 2kg.
ich glaub schon,dass die mini heissen,weil sie kürzer und niedriger sind als die "normalen" carpos


----------



## SteffenG (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

HIer mal Bilder vom Pod wie es aufgebaut aussieht wie du sehen kannst hab ich es auch ncoh nach hinten abgespannt mit einem expander sicher ist sicher !!!


----------



## Carphunter' (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

sicht ja eigentlich voll geil aus, aber sind die beine jetzt schon voll ausgefahren? und ist die mittelstange auch schon auf vollster länge???

sonst sieht´s richtig gut aus#6


----------



## SteffenG (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

Nein waren nicht ganz ausgefahren ich denke das die mittelstange und die füße noch ca. 10cm ausfahren kann mehr geht allerdings nicht !!
Aber für die Füße da kann man sich längere Edelstahlstangen besorgen und hat somit lange Füße aber ich hab mir noch keine geholt weil ich sie ehrlich gesagt noch brauchen hätt können bis auf einmal wo ich es im Wasser aufbauen musste aber das war das einzigste mal !

Wie gesgat im Wasser würd ich es mit normalen Füßen net aufbauen ist net so gut !


----------



## Carphunter' (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

naja, ins wasser stell ich´s eh nicht. bin net soo einer, der sein pod 30m im wasser stehen haben muss. aba ich denk mal, ich werd mir das holen. da ich sowieso nicht an flüssen angle brauch ich auch kein highpod....
............ aba echt. ich find, das sieht richtig geil aus, wenn die ruten draufliegen, usw. starkes teil#6#6#6


----------



## Matthias87 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

Sieht echt Hammer aus das POd wenn ich nur auf Karpfen angeln würder hätte ich schon längst son Teil.


----------



## esox82 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*



Matthias87 schrieb:


> Sieht echt Hammer aus das POd wenn ich nur auf Karpfen angeln würder hätte ich schon längst son Teil.


 
zum raubfischangeln mit köfi ist es auch ideal


----------



## SteffenG (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

Es ist auch wirklich gut bis auf das man es nicht als Highpod verwenden kann und beim aufstellen geb ich den Tip undbedingt mit dem Expander sichern geht auch óhne aber wenn ihr mal die bremse bissel zu fest eingestellt habt dann kann es sein das es euch mal umfällt und das wer nicht so gut deshalb sichere ich es nochmal zusätzlich


----------



## esox82 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

hast du es mit einem zelthering fixiert?
ich hab den expander immer am auto oder um einen baum fixiert,bin nie auf die idee gekommen,einfach einen hering in den boden zu drehen#q|uhoh::m


----------



## SteffenG (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

je nach dem wenn der untergrund fest  reicht ein hering ansonsten benutz ich ein bankstick oder so !


----------



## jkc (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Es ist auch wirklich gut bis auf das man es nicht als Highpod verwenden kann und beim aufstellen geb ich den Tip undbedingt mit dem Expander sichern geht auch óhne aber wenn ihr mal die bremse bissel zu fest eingestellt habt dann kann es sein das es euch mal umfällt und das wer nicht so gut deshalb sichere ich es nochmal zusätzlich



Was meist Du denn damit? Hält das Gelenk welches die Lafette trägt nicht, oder ist die Stellfläche des Dreibeins zu gering?

Grüße JK


----------



## SteffenG (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

es ist einfach das dreibein das nicht sicher genug steht es neigt gerne dazu nach vorne zu kippen deshalb auch den expander !!!

Aber ansonsten ein super teil echt empfehlenswert einfaches verstellen der rutenhöhe durch ein schnellspanner wie beim Fahrrad sattel !!
Und kaputt geht da auch nichts das einzigste was bei mir mal war, waren die schrauben oxidiert alsich es malim Wasser aufbauen musste aber sonst gab esmit dem Teil noch keine Probleme!!!


----------



## Eaglex1 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

@ SteffenG

Wollte nur mal fragen. Ob das Rod Pod nicht besser stehen würde, wenn man das einzeln Bein nach vor gerichtet aufgestellt. Und die anderen beiden Beine seitlich nach hinten.
Oder steht es dann auch nicht sicher ?


----------



## jkc (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

Schätze mal, mit einem längeren Bein nach vorne wäre dann wohl Abhilfe geschaffen!? Sind die Beine mit über ein Gewinde zu tauschen?
Was mir an dem Pod auch nicht so gefällt, ist das man mit dem Stellwinkel der Beine eingeschränkt ist bei dem Fishcon z.B lassen diese sich beliebig weit öffnen. 
Wie sieht es mit den Stellschrauben aus, halten da die Gewinde? Bei meinem VA Pod sind die leider so gut wie ratze, zumindest die für die Lafette.


----------



## SteffenG (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Amiaud mini carpo inox*

Die Beine könne mit sicherheit getauscht werden die Beine haben seitlich einloch wo das Gewinde von der schraube durch geht und im Bein selbst sitz so ne artMutterwo sich das Bein dann fest stellen lässt !
Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine wenn ich morgen zeit habe mach ich mal Bilder davon !!!


----------

